# fussy eater resolved



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Just a quick update on our V's eating habits- she had been a very fussy eater, only eating a few mouthfuls of kibble. we then introduced cooked meat (chicken / lamb / turkey etc) into her kibble but she then only ate the meat!. Our vet suggested she was simply a dog who had a soft mouth and did not enjoy hard food such as kibble. we tried all variations but wanted to keep her on the kibble. I finally invested in a small blender that grinds her kibble to a very small size and we mix this in with either a small amount of tinned wet food or a tin of salmon / sardines / mackerel. Its a tedious process having to grind 2 portions of kibble every day but its been well worth it as she is now consuming all her food and has been for a good few months now. A lesson learnt for me is that sometimes its not what you feed them but how its presented to them!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We also have a fussy eater, but only want to feed kibble. Often times, just wetting his food a bit with warm water gets him to eat. I think it brings out the smell more and it's softer too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually let my two graze, but if I need them to get a shift on and get their food down them. ie shoot day, I drizzle a bit of vegetable oil on their kibble,,,they wolf it down, and I'm safe knowing that they're well nourished for a good days graft


----------



## bb101 (Mar 5, 2014)

Our two year old bitch goes through phases of not being interested in her kibble. We rotate the flavour of her kibble every month or so, but when she doesn't want to eat her meal then I sprinkle a little granola on top. She wolfs it all down!


----------

